# Tortilla Dip



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got this recipe from a woman that my BF works with.. it is really really good.

TORTILLA DIP
3 (8oz) packages of cream cheese, softened
3 packages of carl buddigs meat(beef, turkey and ham) it is the really thin sliced meat
1 jar salsa
green onions

mix together and heat in the microwave till it can be mixed together into a dip. Serve warm with tortilla chips


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2006)

hmmmmmmm!
so, do you cut the meat into strips, then?

Also, which salsa brand do you prefer for this recipe?
Thanks, Jen!


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah.. u do.. lol.. i forgot to put that down. I just copied from my recipe that I had for it and automatically knew to do that. sorry.. 

I use Tostitos brand salsa for it. It is an awesome recipe! I love it!! I usually make this when we have friends over for a cookout, etc. 

You are very welcome!!!


----------

